# I think I ****ed up



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

I took a rack of packages today and as I was delivering them I noticed that some of the ship out dates were the 14th.

The logistics warehouse is usually sort of pick your own r and the logistics warehouse is usually sort of pick your own rack..

But I think I just gave all those customer same day delivery


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

At our warehouse they verify what route number you are taking. Plus we only take the ones lined up right alongside the drive lane. We can't go past the first row of routes. They do things differently at different locations so not sure how your Warehouse works.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> At our warehouse they verify what route number you are taking. Plus we only take the ones lined up right alongside the drive lane. We can't go past the first row of routes. They do things differently at different locations so not sure how your Warehouse works.


Well, I just hope that I don't get deactivated the first week lol, I really need flex.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You won't. If questioned, play dumb. 

"I just did what the warehouse guy in the blue vest told me to do" is a good, safe answer in every case. 

If asked who it was, say "I'm not sure, talked to a couple people that day, I think it was the guy/girl with brown hair. And tattoos." (Everyone in our warehouse has tattoos.)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If same was on the label and 430 or 5 shift those are usually same day packages


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Label would say S on it for same day. Then there's P and E.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You won't. If questioned, play dumb.
> 
> "I just did what the warehouse guy in the blue vest told me to do" is a good, safe answer in every case.
> 
> If asked who it was, say "I'm not sure, talked to a couple people that day, I think it was the guy/girl with brown hair. And tattoos." (Everyone in our warehouse has tattoos.)


That's exactly what I'm going to do if anyone asks


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Jeff bezos will call you personally. Dont worry he is a kind hearted open minded filthy rich liberal democrat. Dont ask the obvious question though. "Why are filthy rich belonging to the same party as the filthy poor?"


----------

